# BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP



## connoll

Hi ladies

well after 4 years ive got my big fat juicy bfp and i am over the moon,
please dont ever ever give up because it can happen
i feel like ive been ttc all my adult life, ds took 8 years this one 4!!!
ive seen the specialists ive done the ivf and even though theyve helped with the science bit, it is boards like this that has provided the knowledge, 
both conceived naturally by the way
so keep supporting each other and you will get there.
thankyou again for the ladies whoo sent dust and good luck wishes it worked!!!!!!

kxx


----------



## Rumpskin

yeahhhhhhhhhh

Congrats on your news.

I am really pleased for you xxx


----------



## tansey

That's great! Big congratulations and good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Huge Congratulations to you. Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months xXx


----------



## **angel**

*thats brill hun a big congrats to u xxxx*


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! I am wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Sassy

WOOOHOOO!!!! Congrats! Here's to a happy and healthy 9+ months!!


----------



## Amanda

4 years! Wow!!!!! Huuuuge congratulations hun.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Belle

Brilliant news!! congratulations on ur BFP!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well done you!

x


----------



## candice123

That is absolutely fantastic!! I am soo happy for you, hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!!! Gives all of us faith!! Candice xx


----------



## toot

Congrats to you , I wish you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## violet 73

congratulations on your :bfp:hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months , see you soon in the 1st trimester . violet xx


----------



## SJK

brill news :happydance: :headspin: xx


----------



## _Alice_

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! xo


----------



## Alexandra

Where's the test pic?!?! You know we're all voyeurs!

Again: my most heartfelt congratulations on your BFP and your determination!


----------



## Samo

congratulations!! Fabulous news have a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Doodles

Thats great news, congratulations


----------



## Carolina

wow! thats amazing a well deserved congratulations! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond!


----------



## loopylew

fantastic, what an inspiration !!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## diva4180

How absolutely wonderful for you! Big congratulations hun! :) xx


----------



## journey

Great news - congratulations!!!


----------



## Farie

Well done! Massive congrats

So pleased for you


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congrats!!


----------



## bird24

Fantastic!!! congrats!!


----------



## avistar

wonderful news! I am very happy for you!!!


----------



## superp123

Big Congrats to you!!! Wishing you a hh 9! Take care. 
P


----------



## Chellebelle

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HAYS

nice work hun
xxxx


----------



## biteable

well done hunni,am dead chuffed for you


----------



## ladymilly

oh wow thats super news. :headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance: congratulations :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NatalieB

_Aww, congratulations _


----------



## Tishimouse

:wohoo: 
:wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS  :wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo: :wohoo:
:wohoo:​


----------



## Monkeh

Congratulationsss!!!!!! :D:D:D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## BeachPrincess

WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## carmen

congratulations ... they say patience is a virtue. But 4 years you really deserve it .Well Done on your :bfp:


----------



## NeyNey

Big congratulations :)


----------



## Serene123

Congrats!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats!!! I can tell it was well waited for and you deserve it!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## dannigizmo

great news! CONGRATULATIONS! danni xx


----------



## Carley

You give a lot of women hope, congratulations!


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations and very well done! :hugs:


----------



## elm

What a gorgeous message!!! Congratulations, I'm really happy for you and thank you for your lovely words of encouragement xxx

:happydance: (and slightly teary as that was very nice and I'm hormonal!)

x


----------



## cheryl

I have only just seen this post.
A very big Congratulations Hun.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations hun that's fantastic news.


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations & well done to you!! x x


----------



## mrscookie

congrats honey! x


----------



## soontobmama

I got my BFP yesterday! Blood test today and now awaiting those results. I hope they call today and don't make me wait all weekend!!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations H&H 9 months :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

